

ApiDoc - Inline Documentation for RESTful web APIs - apidoc
http://apidocjs.com

======
rmoriz
Is this only for JavaScript source? I miss the interactivity e.g. available in
<https://developers.helloreverb.com/swagger/>

~~~
apidoc
You can use it on any source, but we write it in JavaScript with NodeJs.

------
chourobin
Great work! This is something I have been looking for. It would be nice if you
listed some of the alternatives out there as well.

~~~
apidoc
Hope some people write here some alternatives, i always watch for good tools
too. Most of the documentation tools document the code itself (like JSDoc),
but i did not found many for RESTful Api documentation, thats why i start the
project :)

~~~
sluukkonen
One such tool is Swagger [1]. The nice thing about it is that it can
automatically write you a client as well. There are client implementations for
many programming languages, such as Java, Scala, Clojure, Ruby, Python, PHP,
Javascript and C#.

[1] <https://developers.helloreverb.com/swagger/>

